# Cannot Access Area



## expatinasia (May 7, 2015)

CR recently moved a post by one regular contributor to the forums about the sale of two pieces of equipment.

When I try to access:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?board=79.0

It says its either missing or off limits. Why is that?

If it is missing then why not just delete the original thread, but if it is off limits then why?


----------



## Admin US West (May 7, 2015)

Looking at the Maintenance Log, I see it was moved to the now defunct "For Sale" Forum. The Forum is still there, but is not visible to anyone except Admins.

I had started up the forum at the request of several members, but it was work to keep it going, and I did not charge members to use it. The other mods were not enthused, so I finally suspended it. The Mod who moved the post was not aware of this, and he can see it fine due to his Moderator permissions.

If there are enough who will pay $10 for say a 90 day subscription, I'll consider reviving it.

Meanwhile, selling on the forum is banned. I took some time reviewing sellers and posts in the Selling Forum to help reduce Fraud, but I can't read or screen every post.

Dylan777 posted that particular for sale item, so contact him if you are interested.


----------



## expatinasia (May 7, 2015)

Thank you for your feedback.

Just an idea but perhaps allowing only members who have 500+ posts to post and or create a topic in the For Sale section may help cut problems etc.

I do not want to buy the items in this particular sale, I just wondered what had happened.

Keep up the good work!


----------

